# The Corpse Bride wedding theme



## yellow_moon (Apr 21, 2008)

Many Happy years for your both, Congrats!

You could do a living and the dead theme, those among the living(your guests) come masquerade while you could ask some closer friends attending to come as corpses to represent that the dead made an effort to come too, all the way from the beyond for your "one special day"! Tell the guests the masks will protect them from the undead! You could also make your husbands people be masquerade and your family corpse bride...Have fun with it!


----------



## DawnFriedman (May 19, 2008)

*Thank you*

Those are awesome ideas!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

What a great idea yellow_moon, have the bridal party as the corpses and the live folks as the guests in masquerade dress! Brilliant!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Yellow _Moon....great idea!!

Muffy


----------

